# Intel Gaming PC & 19" TFT monitor



## helmie

Hello 

Monitor:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=280199812378&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=018

Desktop:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=280199821101&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=018

Bye now


----------



## helmie

ttt


----------



## newguy5

sorry man, but for a 12ms non-widescreen 19" monitor, that is a pretty steep price.


----------

